# Chip Carving



## SlimYoung123 (Dec 7, 2021)

Someone on a FB group mentioned the wood should be 12% moisture for easier cutting. I checked the wood I have been using and it reads zero % . So I lightly sprayed it with water yesterday and put it in a zip lock bag overnight .This morning it only reads 2% so I have sprayed it again and will check moisture tomorrow .
Hope this helps me and many others if it makes for easier chip carving .
I would be interested in seeing members of this sites views on this


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Inexpensive moisture meters are often not very accurate.

Zero percent is pretty much impossible unless you live someplace like Death Valley.

I'm not a carver, so I can't say much more than that.

-Paul


----------



## SlimYoung123 (Dec 7, 2021)

The meter I have has proved pretty accurate for me over the years . I was surprised to see zero so I first changed the battery and then tested it on some wood outside since we have had some rain recently . It tested 10 to 20% depending on where I checked. When I touched the pins to my hand or arm it reads 19% although I have no idea what skin surface should normally read. The wood in my shop has gone through a long hot summer and now with heat on. I expected it to be low but was surprised to see it zero but my other tests proves that my meter must have a reasonable degree of accuracy. I used to use it for resawing small logs into boards and sticker drying them with frequent moisture tests to get them down around 12% before using them in projects.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

The more likely cause of difficult chip carving is a dull knife.


----------



## SlimYoung123 (Dec 7, 2021)

That is lovely Phil32. . .At this point I can only dream of doing chip carving that nice. 
Is that raised ring something that was attached after the chip carving was done ?
Yes , a sharp knife is essential but good eyesight is as well .I have macular degeneration and at age 85 I have to use a lighted magnifying glass to do chip carving but I am enjoying the challenge and I find it quite relaxing .


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

That ring was part of the wood blank. I turned a piece of sycamore on a lathe and used it for the chip carving project.

Sorry to hear you have macular degeneration. My dad and mother-in-law had it. I just reached age 89 and still have the critical faculties.

Phil


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Yes, wood can get dry enough to affect carving, even with a properly sharp knife.

A class from Wayne Barton, he suggested a spray bottle with 50/50 alcohol and water.

For me, getting the knife sharp was more of a challenge than I expected.


----------



## SlimYoung123 (Dec 7, 2021)

> Inexpensive moisture meters are often not very accurate.
> 
> Zero percent is pretty much impossible unless you live someplace like Death Valley.
> 
> ...


----------



## SlimYoung123 (Dec 7, 2021)

OK , I got around to trying the same piece that I showed as my first attempt in another thread . (Maybe not in this site) It was very badly carved from both parched dry wood and my inexperience as a rookie carver. Now with proper moisture content wood and a better knife there is quite an improvement on the same piece . Still needs lots of practice to get it better but at least there is hope for me . .lol . . Reasonable critiques always welcome because I have a lot to learn.
OK , the option for posting a picture that was on bottom left in previous topic was not there with this one so I am not sure how to post a picture in this one


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Sometimes you have to press the img icon above the message box to add photos to your posting.


----------



## SlimYoung123 (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks for that photo posting tip Phil








I know it is pretty bad carving compared to seasoned carvers but it is a practice start for me .


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

One thing that hasn't been mentioned is box cutters. I started to use one some years back on straight geometric patterns. When the blade gets dull I simply change it. The gun case I posted several years ago had all the carving done with a box cutter.


----------

